# Big Gun full Exhaust!



## Ossurvivor06 (Nov 5, 2012)

hello everybody im new to the forum, and so far love it! so much info on here. I just got a **** good deal on a full big gun exhaust today (Ebay)and im pumped cant wait to get it on. I do have a few questions though i dont have the funds to buy a programmer or optimizer right off hopefully in a few months. question 1 do i really need a programmer with just the exhaust? question 2 come spring time i plan on adding the MIMB snorkels andi know i will need some kind of programmer Ive seen a lot of people mention the MSD I have never used any type of programmer how do they work do you just plug it into a computer find the right map and then plug in your brute? I apologize if my questions sound stupid but i dont know much about programmers or programming. final question which programmer is the best bang for your buck optimizer? msd? others?


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

This site has a ton of knowledge. If you use the search function you will get answers to all of those questions. Welcome! Happy hunting.
If you fill out your signature we will know what answers to give as well.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Welcome to MIMB! MOST of the time just an exhaust will be ok without a programmer, and the majority of the time once you add snorks and exhaust then your bike will tend to run a little lean...which is why you need the programmer (to add some fuel). As far as how a programmer works...If you have a Power Commander III or V (varies by year model) then you'll simply plug it into stock connectors on the bike, plug your laptop into the programmer, and then either download maps off the web (we have a few here) or you can use your laptop to custom build your own map. If you have a MSD then it works much the same, except the MSD is capable of storing multiple maps for different applications (i.e.-racing, trail riding, etc....but most people just use 1 map) and it plugs into a different location. 
Personally I'd go Power Commander or MSD, I wouldn't waste my money on Optimizer, DigiTune, or any of the other crap out there because they just dont offer nowhere near as much tuning capability.
Like mentioned above, fill out your signature when you get a chance (go to "User CP") and you'll find that you get help easier most of the time. And definitely dont over look the "search" feature on here.....we have tons of threads for almost anything you can imagine, if after looking you still cant find it then by all means ask and somebody will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Ossurvivor06 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys, hey i have a question about the big gun exhaust. I have the full system and i am confused on the exhaust gaskets I did not get any with the exhaust? Do I need to change them? When i did the exhaust on my motorcycle i did but they also came with the pipes. Can someone chime in here whether i need to replace them and if so part numbers?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Uses the factory gaskets. If I remember right it's a pain in the butt to get it right because the gaskets are just barely big enough to seal the new head pipes. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

